# Dye Sub vs Discharge results?



## Chemicalviper (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking for a reproduction below. Can someone show a difference between a discharge shirt and a dye sub ? Im looking for what is shown in example... but my design below

1 color of course - 
an example of what I am looking for: http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...4?_encoding=UTF8&frombrowse=1&asin=B000I5MGIG
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v497/chemicalviper/Duotone_2cars.jpg

Also can anyone recommend someone with decent pricing?


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

I dont have an example to show ya but discharge printing removes the dye from the shirt. Dye Sublimation....sublimates the dye into the shirt.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

I believe that the discharge process uses a bleaching agent to remove color from a darker colored shirt, leaving a lighter colored design. It will not work for creating a darker design on a lighter colored shirt.

Your design is very simple and would work fine with a regular 1-color screen print. If you want a design that is "soft" you can try to find a printer who can do water-based screen printing.

Because of the forum rules, people are not allowed to post any recommendations for printers or printing services. However, once you have 15 posts in the forums, you can post a service request and screen printers can contact you privately.


----------



## Chemicalviper (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks guys. Looking up Dye sub printers online is a pain, all I get is the actual printing materials or the machines.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can also try the dye sub printers forum: http://www.dyesub.org/

And see if one of the members there can handle your job.

I think the image would probably work better as a one color screen printing job (instead of dye sublimation). Either using plastisol or water based inks.

It's pretty easy to find screen printers in your local phone book or by searching google for screen printing or custom t-shirts or something like that.


----------



## Chemicalviper (Sep 26, 2006)

I have a screen printer contact, but out of 12 of them, non do dye sub or discharge.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Well as Rodney said, the Dye Sub forums are you best bet if you really want Dye Sublimation. It will probably end up more expensive than going with some flavor of screen printing, though.


----------

